# hmm counting the cynlinder banks and wondering...



## purplejettahondaeater (Oct 29, 2000)

would it be possible to quad turbo-charge this engine http://****************.com/smile/emsmile.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
if so holy crapi have a new plan for a project to save up for


----------



## The_Hamster (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: hmm counting the cynlinder banks and wondering... (purplejettahondaeater)*

anything is possible with the right ammount of money.


----------



## Rook12V (Feb 1, 2001)

*Re: hmm counting the cynlinder banks and wondering... (The_Hamster)*

a twin turbo would be a much smarter idea on this motor, I've already had ideas in my head about it.
You have 4 cylinders on either side, quad turboing a W8 is about as worthwhile as twin turboing a 4 cylinder. Getting two cylinders to spin up a turbo is going to make a TON of lag, plus I'd doubt the space under the hood for two turbos on a VR configured head. Think about the twin turbo VR6, imagine them doing that with 3 turbos!!! not possible..


----------



## TDI ESEL (Mar 25, 2001)

*Re: hmm counting the cynlinder banks and wondering... (purplejettahondaeater)*

Ja, it's only got two exhaust manifolds.


----------



## Mhyrr (Jul 12, 1999)

*Re: hmm counting the cynlinder banks and wondering... (Rook12V)*

Rook has a point on the lag thing, I agree with twin turbo... rook and pjhe, lets pool our resources and build something to obliterate Dahlback's golf! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaManDan (Feb 7, 2001)

*Re: hmm counting the cynlinder banks and wondering... (Mhyrr)*

Well if HPA is getting 600 HP from a twin turbo VR6 - then do I hear 1000 hp from a twin turbo W8? OHHHHH...that would be sweet!!!


----------



## amead (Feb 24, 1999)

*Re: hmm counting the cynlinder banks and wondering... (Rook12V)*

Lotus uses a V8 twin turbo in production models. VW's Bugatti concept is W12 with quad turbo and 1000hp. Both have very different flow dynamics to make each configuration work.


----------



## AuForm (Feb 2, 2000)

*Re: hmm counting the cynlinder banks and wondering... (purplejettahondaeater)*

You can make a good quad (tertra?) turbo W8, when you make two pairs of sequential turbos.
But that a complex set up.
-PJ


----------



## Larry1.8TTU (Jul 30, 2001)

*Re: hmm counting the cynlinder banks and wondering... (AuForm)*

agreed.


----------



## candywhitepassat (Jan 14, 2001)

*Re: hmm counting the cynlinder banks and wondering... (purplejettahondaeater)*

If you're seriously interested, contact [email protected] , he'll hook you up http://****************.com/smile/emsmile.gif His last projects were a 3.8T (V8) into a 240D, a 300SD upgrade to 230 HP (has 70 hp stock).


----------



## revensonjr (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: hmm counting the cynlinder banks and wondering... (candyweißpassat)*

i'll bet that the next audi S4 will be a lightly turboed version of the W8. It will probably be a little less displacement than the NA W8. Maybe like a 3.8L bi-turbo (dual K03)...it'll be called the W8 3.8T . It'll run about 400HP. just my two cents.


----------



## AuForm (Feb 2, 2000)

*Re: hmm counting the cynlinder banks and wondering... (revensonjr)*

I tried to get some information loose about the next S4 engine from a guy at Cosworth LT. But he didn't bite.
-PJ



[Modified by AuForm, 3:21 AM 8-26-2001]


----------



## candywhitepassat (Jan 14, 2001)

*Re: hmm counting the cynlinder banks and wondering... (AuForm)*

quote:[HR][/HR]from a guy at Cosworth [HR][/HR]​Isn't Cosworth (English)Ford's in house tuner?


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: hmm counting the cynlinder banks and wondering... (purplejettahondaeater)*

The W16 that will go into the Bugatti Veryon will have 4 turbos and 1000hp and 920 ft. lbs. of torque. It is essentially two W8's back to back. So therefore you can assume 500hp easily from a twin turbo W8. Of course it probably have 4 DV valves that will fail


----------



## AuForm (Feb 2, 2000)

*Re: hmm counting the cynlinder banks and wondering... (candyweißpassat)*

The short Cosworth story.
Cosworth was bought from vickers by Audi. Audi sold the racing division to Ford (like the F1 stable), and kept the R&D part. Pïech doesn't see the point in owning an F1 team, and that's probably why it was sold to Ford. The R&D part does work for a lot of customers, one of which is Ford. Like the new Focus SVT engine is Cosworth tuned, and the 6.0l V12 from Aston Martin that is two Ford V6s Cosworth melted together and produces at the factory.
But since the R&D department (known as Cosworth LT) is owned by Audi, lots of Audi enignes are made together with Cosworth. The first of which was the 380hp 2.7T RS4 engine. But also the new W12, and the new 3.0l V6 are partly Cosworth products. Cosworth actually had the very first 3.0ls recalled b/c they discovered a problem in the intake. In future, all the VAG engines will pass through Cosworth for the latest technology, and fine-tuning.

-PJ


----------



## ilja (Jul 25, 2001)

*Re: hmm counting the cynlinder banks and wondering... (AuForm)*

Very informative post!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Isaac in Cambridge
ps. Quad turbo on an 8? Just plain silly, for a variety of reasons. Two turbos would work fine, and adding extras makes about as much sense adding more wheels. MY pet W8 project would be a big laggy turbo and a roots blower. But we all have our own insanities...


----------



## revensonjr (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: hmm counting the cynlinder banks and wondering... (ilja)*

How about just one big cylinder without a piston and the exahust and intake ports are always open and you have a giant turbo on it and the crankshaft goes along the axis of the cylinder and the exahust port is a the bottom of the cylinder...and you point the bottom of the cylinder to the back of the car...and it has like 1000 liters of displacement and runs at like 35 bar. man...it would have like 1000hp but like 10 ftlbs of torque. Sorry...i'm on crack... and







...and my eyes bulge like


----------



## HIDGolf (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: hmm counting the cynlinder banks and wondering... (candyweißpassat)*

Candy
was that 300SD turbo to begine with? Mine was 125hp stock. but imagine the torque on that engine! that 5 cylinder diesel has done 200MPH and gotten 14MPG! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif That was in the teardrop shaped C-112 test car though.


----------



## FATracing (Sep 13, 2001)

*Re: hmm counting the cynlinder banks and wondering... (HIDGolf)*

So when are they gonna offer the W8 in the GTI's...that'd be pretty nuts.


----------



## wolfsburger (Jun 4, 2001)

*Re: hmm counting the cynlinder banks and wondering... (FATracing)*

quote:[HR][/HR]So when are they gonna offer the W8 in the GTI's...that'd be pretty nuts.







[HR][/HR]​Nuts, maybe, but awesome none the less!


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

*Re: hmm counting the cynlinder banks and wondering... (wolfsburger)*

not really, its so damn heavy it would ruin all the good handling aspects of a MKIV chassis. In addition for its weight and complexity and cost it doesnt put out all that much power.


----------



## wolfsburger (Jun 4, 2001)

*Re: hmm counting the cynlinder banks and wondering... (rs4-380)*

quote:[HR][/HR]not really, its so damn heavy it would ruin all the good handling aspects of a MKIV chassis. In addition for its weight and complexity and cost it doesnt put out all that much power.[HR][/HR]​Well thank you captain obvious!
couldn't resist


----------



## FATracing (Sep 13, 2001)

*Re: hmm counting the cynlinder banks and wondering... (wolfsburger)*

Think of the power it COULD produce. No matter the weight you'd still be whoopin some a$$.


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: hmm counting the cynlinder banks and wondering... (FATracing)*

Why not supercharge the W8 instead of turbo. Put the supercharger in between the V of vr4's. Isn't this engine supposed to be a luxury engine, lots of torque down low for automatics instead of crazy hp at the top like the RS4 engine? If this logic is logic at all then a supercharger would be a better choice.
And for Jettas and GTI's I think they will use a supercharged or turbo VR6 3.2, like the one in the next S3 (rumored of turbo or supercharged but will get the 3.2 VR6 for sure), before getting a W8 engine.
BTW Passat W8 are supposed to come to mexico in spring at around 45k us dlls so that would mean that in the states it could end up being 40 k us dlls.


[Modified by Giancarlo, 10:21 AM 10-11-2001]


----------



## sechsy (Jul 25, 2000)

*VR8?*

Speaking of the Bugatti engine, have any of you guys thought of the possibility of a VR8? If you think of the configuration of the W8, it's obviously suited for a longitudinal mounting, being 72 degrees. I don't think it would fit very well in a transverse environment. But a VR8 would be a much neater package in a transverse engine bay. Remember the rumors of the V8 Jetta about a year ago? As far as the weight issue, an aluminum-block VR8 would probably weigh about the same or just slightly more than an iron-block VR6. Extrapolating the specific output of the 24v VR6 (71.8 hp/liter), a 3.7L VR8 would put out approximately 266 horsepower. Bump it up to 4.0L, and you're looking at 287 horse. Add variable valve timing & intake runners, and 300 isn't out of the question. Food for thought. . .










[Modified by sechsy, 10:15 PM 10-12-2001]


----------



## AuForm (Feb 2, 2000)

*Re: hmm counting the cynlinder banks and wondering... (Giancarlo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Why not supercharge the W8 instead of turbo. Put the supercharger in between the V of vr4's. Isn't this engine supposed to be a luxury engine, lots of torque down low for automatics instead of crazy hp at the top like the RS4 engine? If this logic is logic at all then a supercharger would be a better choice.
[HR][/HR]​If you look at the engine block, you'll see that there isn't room for one. And a high low-end torque is usually useless. 
-PJ


----------



## supraconverted (Sep 17, 2001)

*Re: hmm counting the cynlinder banks and wondering... (Rook12V)*

To coment on the conversation way up top first. I agree with your logic and don't take this the wrong way but you are a little off on a few things. I am a student at an automotive peformance school so I am not just blowing smoke out my a$$! You said somthing about having more turbos being more lag and this is were you are off. The fact is the more little turbos you have makes the least lag and the least amount of big turbos you have is the most lag with the most top end. I am new to the V dub world and have learned that you guys hate lag so that is why I want to let you guys know that the more small turbos you have with the most direct tract for the air to flow will give you more problems with tire traction than you can ever imagine. I have seen F1 cars built with quad turbos on a 3.5L v8 with individual throtle bodies, the driver told me that this comination gave better throtle performance than an NA car.....it made boost at an insanly low rpm ( fool boost, 20psi at 1000RPM). To bad they still are not alowed to use turbo in F1 but very soon I hope. Street cars on the other hand are totaly open to anything as long as you can pay for it. Now lets see somone build a dool stage turbo system for that w8 with ITB and stand alone comp. management. Thank you for listening to my engine babaling










[Modified by supraconverted, 6:48 PM 10-15-2001]


----------



## supraconverted (Sep 17, 2001)

*Re: hmm counting the cynlinder banks and wondering... (supraconverted)*

Superchargers do not nessisarily make more low end torque, they are just easier to spool up faster. Instead, you should go with smaller turbos that spool almost instantly which would be even better because you could pick up the hp loss that the suprer charger would create. You could only make like 20psi but it would be made at really low rpm and carried all the way to red line which makes the perfect racing configuration........unless your drag racing wich I have been told alot that vw's are not drag cars, they are car's searching for that perfect twisty road. When I am done with my toy supra I will find somthing to put a W8 in (or vr8, god willing) and build that perfect twisty road car.


----------



## revensonjr (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: VR8? (sechsy)*

I'm not sure if the VR8 would fit transversely. you've got to remember that the tranny has to fit to. The VR6 is already pretty stuffed in there.


----------

